# What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography?



## sanj (21 Sep 2010)

I have been looking at reviews and sites on taking aquarium photos, but when it comes to choosing a model, its still not so easy to a noob.

Considering I have nothing but a compact digi camera that doesnt seem to allow me to change ISO or aperture... it just has a macro button. It is reasonably pants for photographing fish.

I was kind of thinking the Canon DSLR500, but are other makes in the range much the same (G2 luminex, Nikon D3000...)

If I were buying a camera with the standard lens it comes with which would be best? They seem to have a standard lenses with f3.5-5.6 or thereabouts, but I have been reading that f2.8 would be good for aquarium photography. I guess those of you with strobe lights etc can use higher f ratings.

Im just trying to focus... :?  

Would be great to have a ukaps guide.


----------



## Tom (21 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Out of brand preference I'd get the Canon 500D (I've got the 450D and the 5D classic). A higher ISO is better than wide aperture for tank photography if you don't have lights, as you can still keep the depth of focus. The 500D will have reasonable ISO performance, although I don't know how it compares with the Nikon. You could try the cheap 50mm 1.8 too if you did want a wider aperture lens. Great for the price. 

Tom


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Hey sanj,
             Among the short list of SLR cameras you mentioned, it won't really matter which you buy. You won't be able to tell the difference in your photos, even if you bought all of them and took a picture of the same subject. Brand freaks love to argue the case, but none of these cameras can distinguish themselves to be considered significantly superior. It's the photographer that distinguishes himself/herself. Lenses are about the same as well when direct comparisons are made. Only a few very special lenses distinguish themselves and they are all flawed in some way. So the trick of getting the best out of a particular brand or model is for the photographer to understand the basic weaknesses and strengths of a camera/lens (which they all have). Then, avoid the weaknesses. Since you have to do this no matter which you get, it doesn't matter which you get. The idea is to just start taking pictures and to learn the machine.

When people see a great photo the first thing they want to know is what camera or lens it was taken with. Ironically, it' s probably the least important stat. It's what the guy/gal was seeing that was most important, and it's what his/her technique of playing to the camera's/lens' strength that is important.

The real differences in those cameras you listed are more about what features they have, where the buttons are placed relative to the fingers, how easy it is to access the menu items, and so forth. The photographic performances are pretty much the same, and if one camera is more accurate than the others, then it's more likely to more accurately reflect your lack of  technical or artistic competence in the photo than it is to make a better picture.

So instead of being confused an tentative, I'd think about things like; what brands do my other gear-head friends have, maybe I could borrow some of their lenses if I buy the same brand. Think about pricing and best deals if money is an issue - speaking of which, you don't have to buy the latest model, or even brand new unless you're worried about warranty. A DSLR500 will not necessarily take better pictures than a 5D classic. A D3000 is not automatically better than a D40. Camera companies just try this on to keep you buying more gear by adding more useless features like HD Video. I wish they would concentrate on making real improvements like longer lasting batteries, for example.

I agree with Tom that it would be better to have good ISO performance, because lenses with wide aperture cost a lot more, and wide apertures don't give the best depth of field, so you'll have very shallow focused areas if you shoot wide open. Lenses are typically at their worst performance in terms of sharpness and distortion when used at their widest apertures anyway. You can also buy a flash and a flexible flash cord (or remote control) so you don't always need exotic studio lights, but that's something you can look into later as your skill increases. Remote control flash feature might be something to pay more attention to even if the camera comes with a built-in flash.

The lenses that come with the kits are for general photography so you might want to consider more specialist lenses like a 100mm macro if you can afford them or consider a great "do-it-all" lens like the Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G, again, a bit pricey but you won't need another lens because it covers the entire range. There are Canon and third party equivalents (Tamron, Sigma, Tokina and so forth).

Cheers,


----------



## ghostsword (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Hi, I also came from a point and shoot and was looking at cameras. As I only wanted to be able to control pretty much of the photos I was taking, and not so much about the fancy features the new cameras have, I went on ebay and purchased a Nikon D70. Old camera but solid. I also purchased a 35-80 lens, both came at under Â£200. 

I am still learning how to work with it, but I take about 1000 photos a month, and I am getting to understand what works and does not work, still a while to go, but it is fun.

I am now looking for a 18-200mm lens, mostly for macros, but even with my current lens the pictures are amazing. 

Also the battery seems to last quite a lot of time, I think that in two months I have charged it two or three times.

The only drawback I see is that lenses are not interchangeable between the brands, so whatever you buy you may stick with it for a long time.


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Buying a camera to photograph tanks is a bit of a narrow view. Photography is a very diverse hobby, so you may want to think of other uses for a camera when making your decision. 

Ultimately, as Clive says, any one of the cameras you mentioned will most likely do.

Dave.


----------



## Tom (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

I'd still go with a Canon, as I personally find it the best to use. Nikon's in particular are something I've never been able to get my head around (controls seem really unintuitive to me - I just don't like the way they work), with the exception of my old Nikon F301 film camera which I still use. 

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Sanj the best advice I can give you is to take a photography course *before* buying your gear.
I think this is the first best investment.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## sanj (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Thank you all guys.

The feedback you have given me is very helpfull, much aprreciated.

Regards,
Sanj


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'd still go with a Canon, as I personally find it the best to use. Nikon's in particular are something I've never been able to get my head around (controls seem really unintuitive to me - I just don't like the way they work), with the exception of my old Nikon F301 film camera which I still use.
> 
> Tom



I feel the same about Canon. It is just what you get used to. Both Canon and Nikon, plus everyone else for that matter, have ridiculously complicated menus. I like my current Nikon because I can alter anything I want to without taking the camera away from my face. As for all the sub menus....I rarely go there. :? 

Dave.


----------



## sanj (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

I got the canon 500d


----------



## Tom (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Nice one!  Like it?


----------



## sanj (7 Oct 2010)

*Re: What would be a great DSLR for fish/aquarium photography*

Hi,

Yes I do, but i think I need some accessories, like better lenses and possibly a remote flash. I have taken some basic mediocre pictures, but i need to practice alot.


----------

